# Congrats to OSG for Member of the Year Victory



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations are due to Old Stinky Guy for his victory as Member of the Year nomination and victory.
With nearly 35% of the votes OSG was officially named the victor today.

Congrats should also be given not only to EZBite (a respectable 2nd place finish) for his accomplishments but to anybody else that was nominated. It should be considered an honor to be thought of enough by others to be nominated.
Again, congratulations!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well deserved congats. Continue with those great river reports.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minus 1 (Sep 5, 2011)

^ What they sayed. ^


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I didn't see the voting thread but it would have been tough to pick which one of those 2 guys deserved it most. Both a superb members.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

congrats OSG


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you to all who voted not just for me but for all the outstanding Nominees. I think it's a tribute to the great and varied members of this site that you could pick the ultimate professional walleye angler one year and a good old boy river smallmouth wading angler the next. Complete opposites in many ways, I think what we do have in common is an unbridled love of fishing. Shortdrift, Hetfieldinn, Fishingredhawk, Jim Corey, Sconner, Fishslim, Jim Stedke, previous winners and class acts all of them. I'll try my best not to embarrass myself. And hopefully along the way help a few people see the magic of a river at sunrise, the beauty of a deer, the light sparkling off a thousand water droplets as a big smallmouth jumps. A man has to know his limitations, I'm not the guy to ask if you want help setting up your electronics on your bass boat or setting out the perfect spread trolling. There are consummate pros on here that know hundreds times more than me on that kind of stuff. But if you want to know something about smallmouth in streams, assessing and imitating the minnow populations in your favorite stream, targeting shovelheads with lures, chasing saugeyes or anything else that you might end up doing while knee deep in a small stream or river feel free to ask. I might be able to help you out, that's pretty much all I've ever done my whole life, wade and fish rivers. Whether it's true or not, I like to think I'm the voice for a few guys that admire our rivers for the intricate and never ending circle of life they contain. Where every part is somehow connected to every other part and you can spend a lifetime studying your favorite stream and still learn every day. To quote the Swiss naturalist Jean Louis Agassiz, I spent the summer traveling; I got halfway across my back yard. That was pretty much my story last year, I'm glad you enjoyed sharing it. Again thank you, I am humbled and overwhelmed, Steve.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks good Steve!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

..congrats stinky....you earned it!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats man!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats OSG well deserved and way to represent SW OH!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations OSG!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Whether it's true or not, I like to think I'm the voice for a few guys that admire our rivers for the intricate and never ending circle of life they contain. Where every part is somehow connected to every other part and you can spend a lifetime studying your favorite stream and still learn every day.


You are sir, you certainly are. Grats!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Congratulations man, you deserve it.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats! I've always watched your threads since I joined and have learned a lot. Thanks for the knowledge and all the pretty pictures.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats dude...well deserved!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations Steve on this well deserved accolade. Your river posts are legend as are the 20"+ smallies. Here is to another great year of fishing!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Hear-hear, a toast to OSG. My glass of Champipple is raised in your honor.

Congratulations.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done, well deserved. CONGRATS!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome !! Heres to 2014


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats to OSG, you definitely deserved it. As far as the nominees, I'd say quite a few of the guys posting on this thread are well on the way to AOY also. Was surprised that a few of you guys weren't nominated that IMO should have been. 

Now that we know that as a winner, OSG is disqualified from future nominations, some of us "lesser" fisherman may have a slight chance in 2014! Three cheers for the king of the LMR! :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations, well earned...


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats osg....as mentioned It is we deserved.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Congratulations. A tip of the Red Stripe and the Winston in your honor.


----------



## goose1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats.......


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats Steve, you certinly deserve it. Thanks for all the great info. Keep up the great threads, see you on the water sometime.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations Steve. Well deserved. And thank you for all you do for the local fishing community.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Well deserved !!!!!!!!
I hope you have another awesome year


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Well done O Stinky One. You deserve it!


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats OSG! Well deserved! Can't wait for the book!

Mike


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats! I really enjoy all your posts.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats OSG! You deserve it for sure.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats osg. I was just glad to see some people start voting. it was clear that osg was the favorite ogf member this year. but there was some other great names on the list.

it was an honor to be nominated. I would never have guessed I would have got the votes I did. and I thank everyone that voted for me. but it is clear there are guys that's really helped a lot of people. I help when and where I can, and have made a few friends along the way. and I always try not to belittle or bash anyone who posts on ogf. if I have nothing good to say I just keep quite.

and a big congrats to all who got nominated. I hope to meet more of you guys in the future and maybe go fishing with some of you in the future.
sherman


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations OSG.

I always read your threads. You could have made a living writing for a magazine.

Please keep sharing.


----------



## sore lips (Oct 24, 2013)

Congrats. Keep up the great posts. They are very entertaining and extremly helpfull.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

The SW forum has demonstrated its power. Now, with our puppet president in place, we shall see the implementation of reforms that will change the face of OGF!

Seriously though, congrats OSG. The fishing celeb world doesn't have enough stream/historian/naturalist types.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats,and as said,well deserved. And thanks for all the info you have shared


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Congrats sir!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

congrads OSG! i will be honest ive never really read many of you post, the ones i have are informative and you sure have some backers.. now with you out of the way, maybe ill stand a chance next year


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

Congratulations OSG. Have read and enjoyed many of your posts. Most informative and interesting. Nice to see another old river rat like me out there, especially one who enjoys nite & winter fishing. Well deserved. Keep up the good work!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Good show Steve for getting this honor. I have learned more from your posts and the small amount of time spent at your seminars than I have watching any fishing show on the Outdoor Channel. You not only know your stuff, you apply it and demonstrate to the rest of us that we can as well.

Keep on posting the nature pics that you observe while you are out. I think it is so important for everyone to keep in mind that we are out there not only to catch fish and enjoy doing so, but to appreciate everything we might see in this beautiful world. Thank you for helping me and others keep our perspective humble in the face of a proud world.


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats OSG!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

